# Welche XML-Datenbank?



## Gast (3. Sep 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns soll ein Swing GUI mittels SAX-Parser auf eine XML-Datenbank zugreifen. Die DB wird nicht sehr groß werden und voraussichtlich nur aus einer Tabelle mit ca. 25 Spalten bestehen.
Welche DB nimmt man da, erfahrungsgemäß? Wenn möglich Open Source. Was ist von XIndice zu halten? Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte?

Danke für jede Antwort im voraus.


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Sep 2004)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei uns soll ein Swing GUI mittels SAX-Parser auf eine XML-Datenbank zugreifen. Die DB wird nicht sehr groß werden und voraussichtlich nur aus einer Tabelle mit ca. 25 Spalten bestehen.
> Welche DB nimmt man da, erfahrungsgemäß? Wenn möglich Open Source. Was ist von XIndice zu halten? Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte?
> ...



Was soll eine Tabelle mit 25 Spalten sein? Eine XML Datei? Hä???

Solange nicht sehr viele verschiedene XML Dateiein rumliegen braucht man keine XML Datenbank


----------



## Roar (6. Sep 2004)

@Bleiglanz: du weisst was eine "Datenbank" ist?
@Gast: also ich persönlich hab noch keine erfahrungen mit XML Datenbanken gemacht, aber XIndice soll ja ganz gut sein. Allerdrings frag ich mich wirklich wieso ihr extra eine datenbank benutzen woll,t schriebt euch doch solbst eine datenbank ähnliche struktur die XPath abfragen udn so durchführt, wenn das wirklichg nur eine tabelle sein soll....


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Sep 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Bleiglanz: du weisst was eine "Datenbank" ist? [...]



Ich weiss was eine SQL Datenbank ist und ich weiss was eine XML Datenbank ist.

Leider kenne ich keine XML Datenbank, die so etwas wie eine "Tabelle mit 25 Spalten kennt", das ist doch ein SQL Konzept?!

Ist vielleicht eine einzige XML Datei gemeint, die in etwa so aussieht


```
<root>
   <record id="..">
       <col1>...</col1> 
       <col2>...</col2> 
       ...
       <col25>...</col25> 
   </record>
   
</root>
```

aber dafür brauch man bestimmt keine XML Datenbank (overkill)


----------

